# Alpha Male Positve - Point of view of Alpha Male Positive.



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

An alpha positive is a male who doesn't need a woman but has his needs met. Instead he is able to focus on whatever it is he wants to do. Could be a relationship but Alpha positive usually means that the male seems to others to have everything...looks, smarts, and tends to be a bachelor till late in life - think George Clooney.

An alpha negative is similar to an alpha positive but simply not as intelligent, competent - think brad pitt...although he may be a beta positive.

There is also a beta positive. This is the dude who gets married early in life and tends to be needing a wife or girl to rise up...he can become alpha positive, but not on his own...he is too "weak" to do it alone usually and needs a wife.

As an alpha positive male, and you knew this was coming, I have my own issues. As you know...firstly, I have a slight addiction to posting my unfiltered thoughts, which usually could land someone into trouble, but in my case only serves to increase my competence since I am not repressed in any way, I am able to work better.

But still, I have addiction issues.

Do you think that Alpha positives are perfect? Because I warn you against this sort of thing...we are as flawed as any other type.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Yay, boxes. "Alpha positive male" sounds flattering.. I'll take it.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Two kinds of alphas exist. The Societal Alpha and the Biological Alpha. The Societal Alpha gains his status by the qualifications of a particular society. The biological Alpha is a perfect blend of hormones, genes, and neurotransmitter activity that make him attractive to the opposite sex on the most instinctual and primal level. His job, status or money situation is irrelevant. Women subconsciously seek the biological Alpha.

Age irrelevant. Race irrelevant (though racial preferences may stop the woman from pursuing).

When the female is in the presence of the biological Alpha, her woman hood is exposed and even the most feminazi female will be exposed to the pure balance of masculinity and feminine energy that is the Alpha. What follows when a female is in the presence of these rare beings is a sense comfort, or a relaxation that can only be obtained by any other regular male through consistent contact. 

I've noticed the women who were born before 1975 respond favorably to the Biological Alpha, while the ones after, tend to have a recoil or hostile reaction to the Alpha. They tend to over-assert themselves in an attempt to 'dominate' the Biological Alpha. It comes from the assumption that the Alpha is only out to dominate, so when they are faced with such a naturally powerful presence, they feel inferior (they shouldn't; the alpha isn't there to do that) and they feel as if they have to re-claim their 'power' somehow. 

I won't discuss further because the popular view (on this forum at least) is that these distinctions don't exist. There is no point in describing them to people who have never experienced the presence of the biological Alpha.

But they are here though, but rare like the last 10 Pokemon in the Red and Blue versions.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi, I'd like one alpha imaginary, one alpha complex, and a side of beta normal form, to go, please. And a coke.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Dafuq is this


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sounds like an overly complex and awkwardly-written plot of a dating sim, set on some alternative dimension/reality/planet. Which may then be followed up by an Eliot-Rodgers-style shootout, so maybe dating sim + FPS combo. Interesting concept either way, but I'm not expecting this to get much funding on Kickstarter.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

John X said:


> When the female is in the presence of the biological Alpha, her woman hood is exposed and even the most feminazi female will be exposed to the pure balance of masculinity and feminine energy that is the Alpha. What follows when a female is in the presence of these rare beings is a sense comfort, or a relaxation that can only be obtained by any other regular male through consistent contact.


But what if she's a lesbian?


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> But what if she's a lesbian?


You don't sincerely want to know, so I am not sure why you are asking me.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

If you have to proclaim you're an "Alpha Male Positive"... then you're really not.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

John X said:


> You don't sincerely want to know, so I am not sure why you are asking me.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


What is that? Oh. I see it now. Shoulder shrug, with a face?


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

SevSevens said:


> An alpha positive is a male who doesn't need a woman but has his needs met.


Sounds like a wanker.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

> An alpha positive is a male who doesn't need a woman but has his needs met.







I'm holding my sausage hostage
Tonight~


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Shroud Shifter said:


> Sounds like a wanker.


I'm pretty sure he just means independent...Tho he could've worded it better.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

I read lots of bullshit and then was asked if something was 'perfect'. Alrighty then...


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Interesting perspective.


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

*words it better*:

Sounds like an independent.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

But you thank that _totally_ unbiased bit of cyberbarf.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Any man that must say 'I am the Alpha' is no true Alpha.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metasentient said:


> But you thank that _totally_ unbiased bit of cyberbarf.


Hi Meta. Good to see you monitoring my thanks, keeping me in line!


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

If you don't mind, the method I will contribute to this thread is in the form analogy.

Take the Wolves for example. The pack leader is not the biggest, the fastest, or the strongest wolf. It is the wolf that get get bit the hardest without biting back.

Sometimes strength coincides with this attribute - the attribute of being able to take enormous amounts of punishment and still thrive. Nature in the case of the Wolf rewards adversity and authenticity. The King Wolf will take the damage and transfer it on to the hunt rather than his fellow wolves.

This is the way of the Alpha Positive. He is not interested in criticism and does not respond to it unless it is for some constructive purpose, like throwing the spear with true aim.

As a result, he is not the smartest, but the most clever.

And on that note, a wise man once told me that an intelligent person is filled with useful information and he is always willing to share it with anybody. But a clever man is one who only shares it with a select few because he knows for some the light is too bright.

More of the Alpha positive credo.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Will I be able to read this thread without feeling like everyone in here is full of shit? Warn me ahead of time before I browse.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Fuck alpha, I'm the Omega.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Chasing Nereids said:


> Will I be able to read this thread without feeling like everyone in here is full of shit? Warn me ahead of time before I browse.


I don't know man but your signature is genius. I'm always trying to figure out what Tarot cards are saying to me but it's like so damn hard for my strictly logical mind....

I'm more of a page of swords kind of guy..


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Spitta Andretti said:


> Fuck alpha, I'm the Omega.


If I put you on my shoulders will you raise your hands like we just won the world cup and you scored the tie breaker?


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

SevSevens said:


> I don't know man but your signature is genius. I'm always trying to figure out what Tarot cards are saying to me but it's like so damn hard for my strictly logical mind....
> 
> I'm more of a page of swords kind of guy..


I hope that you find lots of fulfilling company, Mr. Page of Swords.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Chasing Nereids said:


> I hope that you find lots of fulfilling company, Mr. Page of Swords.


is that your site?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

SevSevens said:


> If I put you on my shoulders will you raise your hands like we just won the world cup and you scored the tie breaker?


No. I will however do this


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Spitta Andretti said:


> No. I will however do this


LOL!
...awesome.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

SevSevens said:


> is that your site?


I wish.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Or what if she's not a lesbian but Enneagram 8 or some other masculine tpye?


Okay but what if she's a lesbian 8w7?


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Okay but what if she's a lesbian 8w7?


Hehe, she won't stay a lesbian 8w7 for long. You see, the only reason she is like that is because she hasn't met the right alpha positive uber-male yet. Upon beholding him from a distance of half a mile, she will immediately turn into an heterosexual ESFJ 2, lie down on the ground and beg him to ravish her without even blackmailing him to get married first.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

I have posted my observations; from the senses. Not a made up fairy tale. The women in here are in denial of what they know exist at the core of their being, and are in here mocking it. But let someone enter a woman sensitive thread, and make a mockery of it (serious thread or not); the swords and bows would be up and ready to attack. All kinds of reporting to mods, etc.

The males responds in certain ways too. Males desire to be around the alpha too. In fact males will adopt the mannerisms of the alpha after a while. They can never be him but they do learn a great deal from the alpha. I just listed the reactions of the females because... I do what I want to do, and... some women think they are invincible to their primal side.

No ma'am, you are just as vulnerable as the male, and it makes you mad. Meh. It be what it be sometimes.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

John X said:


> I have posted my observations; from the senses. Not a made up fairy tale. The women in here are in denial of what they know exist at the core of their being, and are in here mocking it. But let someone enter a woman sensitive thread, and make a mockery of it (serious thread or not); the swords and bows would be up and ready to attack. All kinds of reporting to mods, etc.
> 
> The males responds in certain ways too. Males desire to be around the alpha too. In fact males will adopt the mannerisms of the alpha after a while. They can never be him but they do learn a great deal from the alpha. I just listed the reactions of the females because... I do what I want to do, and... women think they are invincible to their primal side.
> 
> No ma'am, you are just as vulnerable as the male, and it makes you mad. Meh. It be what it be sometimes.


it's true. I find where I go my mannerisms are imitated by the beta, delta, and gamma males.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

John X said:


> I have posted my observations; from the senses. Not a made up fairy tale. The women in here are in denial of what they know exist at the core of their being, and are in here mocking it. But let someone enter a woman sensitive thread, and make a mockery of it (serious thread or not); the swords and bows would be up and ready to attack. All kinds of reporting to mods, etc.
> 
> The males responds in certain ways too. Males desire to be around the alpha too. In fact males will adopt the mannerisms of the alpha after a while. They can never be him but they do learn a great deal from the alpha. I just listed the reactions of the females because... I do what I want to do, and... women think they are invincible to their primal side.
> 
> No ma'am, you are just as vulnerable as the male, and it makes you mad. Meh. It be what it be sometimes.


LOL, you don't get the point. What the OP said was that alpha positive [whatever kind of bullshit terminology that may be] is independent of women, yet you are talking about women and sexual stuff.
Nobody is denying their primal side. It's just that there is more to human animals than their primal side and there is no need to glorify it. ... In fact, there's more to the behaviour even of _non-human_ alpha males (such as wolves, apes) than the reductionist blather that human 'alpha' males come up with.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

FlaviaGemina said:


> LOL, you don't get the point. What the OP said was that alpha positive [whatever kind of bullshit terminology that may be] is independent of women, yet you are talking about women and sexual stuff.
> Nobody is denying their primal side. It's just that there is more to human animals than their primal side and there is no need to glorify it. ... In fact, there's more to the behaviour even of _non-human_ alpha males (such as wolves, apes) than the reductionist blather that human 'alpha' males come up with.


I'm speaking to those who responded to my post. The OP can handle himself. I have faith in him. Someone earlier suggested I make thread about this but I am not a thread-maker. Not sure why; so when I saw this thread about it, I figured I will post my opinion.

I wouldn't be surprised if this was a bait thread for me to post my views on it. Original post seems a bit vague and quickly thought out to be a serious thread. But... again, who care... I do what I do, when I do it, how I do, on the day that I do it, with the people that I do it with. So on and... so forth.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

John X said:


> But... again, who care... I do what I do, when I do it, how I do, on the day that I do it, with the people that I do it with. So on and... so forth.


Dude, that's alpha AF, man.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Yomiel said:


> Dude, that's alpha AF, man.


No, that's not. That is a list of random words that have nothing to do with the previous sentences. Also, sarcasm is the language of the coward. Speak to me directly.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

Wild said:


> Dafuq is this


guuurl. You cracked mt TF up. lmfao


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

SevSevens said:


> An alpha positive is a male who doesn't need a woman but has his needs met. Instead he is able to focus on whatever it is he wants to do. Could be a relationship but Alpha positive usually means that the male seems to others to have everything...looks, smarts, and tends to be a bachelor till late in life - think George Clooney.
> 
> An alpha negative is similar to an alpha positive but simply not as intelligent, competent - think brad pitt...although he may be a beta positive.
> 
> ...


I love you Sev, but wat is this bullshit of which you speak.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

What I find disturbing is the multitude of posts and threads about the Alpha and the Beta male and how little there is on the Sigma... so frustrating. 

Sigma, where are you?


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

John X said:


> No, that's not. That is a list of random words that have nothing to do with the previous sentences. Also, sarcasm is the language of the coward. Speak to me directly.


Are you one of those socially awkward people who forgets to return others' salutations and rationalizes those missteps by insisting they were intentional and meant to assert superiority? Because that seems like a common pattern among yuppie "alphas." "Naw, it's not that I'm imperfect.. I'm just too good for everyone else!"


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Yomiel said:


> Are you one of those socially awkward people who forgets to return others' salutations and rationalizes those missteps by insisting they were intentional and meant to assert superiority? Because that seems like a common pattern among yuppie "alphas." "Naw, it's not that I'm imperfect.. I'm just too good for everyone else!"



Are you still asking me questions under the assumption that I give a fuck about your presence?


In other news;

You know what would be a great idea? An oratory forum. A place where people put up topics and two people debate each other. You are required to write your speeches, and deliver them. Then people judge the oratory, use of rhetoric, style; and writing and strength of point. At the end there is a vote, and that's about it.

I love Greek oratory. I wish I was born back in those days. Great oratory.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> I love you Sev, but wat is this bullshit of which you speak.


if it means a chance of losing your love, then, well I dare not say.

But in general I was speaking to groups that tend to be mostly made of males and in which certain types of leaders emerge.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

What I find interesting about these forums, or forums in general is that they are generally comprised of people who shun the idea of bullying, group-think; sarcasm, patronizing attacks, mockery, and all the negative tactics used against them at some point in their lives,possibly all their lives. Or if it wasn't used against them, they shun it in the external world.

Yet, they will sign up to these forums, create a circle of regular friends, gain a popular 'identity' and engage in the same group think, sarcasm, bullying, patronizing attacks and mockery against those who are new, hold out-spoken opinions or... if they don't fit within the mold of the 'group-think's' current belief system.

*Strokes bewildered looking sideburns*

Mhm mhm.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

John X said:


> Are you still asking me questions under the assumption that I give a fuck about your presence?
> 
> 
> In other news;
> ...


This might relate more to what you were saying back in Spamworld, but I think it can be tied to the current discussion, somehow.

You believe in certain innate biological differences between men, which can be classified into "alpha", "beta", etc. And you believe that women respond to these groups differently, and more broadly, that there are biological _cognitive_ differences between men and women that stem from their different biology, and that these differences have been firmly cemented, at the mental level, due to evolutionary influence and enforcement. Is that correct?


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

John X said:


> Are you still asking me questions under the assumption that I give a fuck about your presence?
> 
> 
> In other news;
> ...


Lol. I shivered...


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Instead of just preaching mysticism or anecdotal experiences, if we want to actually discuss this topic then we'll need to find common objective ground to actually discuss upon. Otherwise it'll just be opinions against opinions.

Just examining clear leadership qualities we can determine what an Alpha would be (if Alpha means something purely sexual to you, then nothing on this thread is going to help you):

Independence 
Clear communication
Emotional Balance
Assertive
Loyal (Group mindset)
Shows courage

We don't have to reinvent the wheel or share our personal experiences to determine this.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Metasentient said:


> This might relate more to what you were saying back in Spamworld, but I think it can be tied to the current discussion, somehow.
> 
> You believe in certain innate biological differences between men, which can be classified into "alpha", "beta", etc. And you believe that women respond to these groups differently,


I believe there are among men, leaders of leaders. I label them alpha because there is no other label. I believe that women are not limited by their biology in regard to the intellect and ability to acquire, retain and use knowledge, but I do believe that are still required to adhere to the desires and requests of their primal side. I believe on a spiritual level, and as it relates to the balance of nature, to deny this duty, is to starve the oldest part of the brain, and I believe these things can have a profound effect on the world in general. 

I believe in the delicate balance of the feminine and masculine energy and I believe this energy is the difference between a world filled with psychopathic children, who care nothing about anyone but their video games... and fairly balanced children. I do not believe that men are not capable of using the feminine energies but I do believe that men can not use this energy for extended periods of time without it causing some damage on a primal and spiritual level. I believe the same applies to the woman. I believe she is well capable of taking on the masculine energy, but only when the other energy is sufficiently developed and mastered. To use an energy that is inferior while not developing the buffering system of the primary makes the expression of the inferior energy negative and unbalanced.

Over time this can damage the psyche of the woman or male, though they may not be fully aware of it.

I do not expect a woman to only know how to cook, clean and be sensitive, emotional, blah blah blah etc. But I do expect a woman to understand that no matter how many of your personal desires you pursue; the core of your being will not be fully satisfied until you can find a way to channel these primal desires. I believe that women have forgotten this truth in the devolution of feminism into this pseudo feminism that teaches the new generation to hate what is feminine, and to use the masculine to compete with the masculine.To hate any trait associated with the feminine energy and to suppress it because it is weak. But this is counter-productive as these were the beliefs of the men of old; the ones who convinced you to be ashamed of these traits. The same oppressors from which you are trying to free yourselves. I believe this is causing a dangerous shift of energy in the world that can not be offset by the males use of the feminine energy. (since it is his inferior energy)

I believe the masculine energy forges ahead, breaking down barriers and laying the foundations. I believe once that it is done, the feminine energy is required to rebuild, nurture, and nourish so that the building grows. I believe the feminine energy is the most important energy because not only does it act as a buffer for the male; it combats the all the destructive personalities that can result from an influx of masculine energy.

I believe woman were beautiful just the way they were and there is some fault on the part of the antiquated male for not allowing the woman to develop her intellectual capabilities, because now what this has created is an over-compensation; where the feminine is completely ignored and hated. And this, I believe, has dangerous implications for humanity. 

I say what I say because I have a deep love for women, and when you have a deep love; you tell the person or group you love what they need to hear... not what they want to hear.


Take it however you want to.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

John X said:


> What I find interesting about these forums, or forums in general is that they are generally comprised of people who shun the idea of bullying, group-think; sarcasm, patronizing attacks, mockery, and all the negative tactics used against them at some point in their lives,possibly all their lives. Or if it wasn't used against them, they shun it in the external world.
> 
> Yet, they will sign up to these forums, create a circle of regular friends, gain a popular 'identity' and engage in the same group think, sarcasm, bullying, patronizing attacks and mockery against those who are new, hold out-spoken opinions or... if they don't fit within the mold of the 'group-think's' current belief system.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you are a true alpha male, in which case I will not question it. I think it is erroneous to assume an alpha male would not proclaim they are an alpha male. I most certainly am not, if they idea is alpha's are a small percentage of the population. If being an ExTx and male makes me an alpha than I would be one. For what purpose do you find 2nd in command types, like me, to be useful? Assuming I would never seek to assume alpha status and I'm perfectly content with having a role, am I useful or am I just in the rearview mirror?


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

I dont mix with neither alpha or beta male, as none of it truly describe me

for example, while I do speak my mind, and I am honest, I place value on how other people feels because I am very empathetic.

I can be blunt to those who takes it blunt and soft to those who like it soft.

while I also good at leadership, I do not mind working behind the scene as well, I dont always have to take lead.

I am assertive, but never for a purely selfish reason. 

I am courageous, but I do not fight every battle. I like to walk away or talk it through. 

I do things the right way, instead of doing things "my" way. I am multiperspective, I believe that everyone's view has some validity even if they are not completely right. so I value peoples opinions and extract the best way of doing something from them.

I operate under my own sense of morality and guidelines, however my ideals are designed to serve others.

while I am confident with my own ability but I am very humble

I never seek approval from others or appreciations, still I receive constructive criticism very well, and will immediately put it into action.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

John X said:


> I believe there are among men, leaders of leaders. I label them alpha because there is no other label. I believe that women are not limited by their biology in regard to the intellect and ability to acquire, retain and use knowledge, but I do believe that are still required to adhere to the desires and requests of their primal side. I believe on a spiritual level, and as it relates to the balance of nature, to deny this duty, is to starve the oldest part of the brain, and I believe these things can have a profound effect on the world in general.
> 
> I believe in the delicate balance of the feminine and masculine energy and I believe this energy is the difference between a world filled with psychopathic children, who care nothing about anyone but their video games... and fairly balanced children. I do not believe that men are not capable of using the feminine energies but I do believe that men can not use this energy for extended periods of time without it causing some damage on a primal and spiritual level. I believe the same applies to the woman. I believe she is well capable of taking on the masculine energy, but only when the other energy is sufficiently developed and mastered. To use an energy that is inferior while not developing the buffering system of the primary makes the expression of the inferior energy negative and unbalanced.
> 
> ...


Now let's try to stay focused; keep it from being personal by invoking feminism or any other political ideologies here, I'm just asking for the raw definitions of the concepts you presented. For instance, "energy" doesn't have a masculine or feminine trait, at least according to modern science. But anyway, I'm still going to press for a straight response to the questions I asked before -- do you accept and endorse the position that evolution has dictated the development of cognitive differences between men and women? It seems you already said "yes", since all these sexual dynamics wouldn't exist without these strong biological foundations, but I wanted to confirm it first.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Metasentient said:


> Now let's try to stay focused; keep it from being personal by invoking feminism or any other political ideologies here, I'm just asking for the raw definitions of the concepts you presented. For instance, "energy" doesn't have a masculine or feminine trait, at least according to modern science. But anyway, I'm still going to press for a straight response to the questions I asked before -- do you accept and endorse the position that evolution has dictated the development of cognitive differences between men and women? It seems you already said "yes", since all these sexual dynamics wouldn't exist without these strong biological foundations, but I wanted to confirm it first.


I told you what I believe in that post. Re-read it and whatever conclusion you come to is fine with me.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

John X said:


> I told you what I believe in that post. Re-read it and whatever conclusion you come to is fine with me.


You're avoiding the question, and I already told you that "energy" is a meaningless term in that context.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Metasentient said:


> You're avoiding the question, and I already told you that "energy" is a meaningless term in that context.


No, you just want a black or white answer. I gave you a gray answer. I give the answers I want to give to your question. You don't control the answers I choose give. You only control your conclusions drawn from the answers. Remember that.

So, once again, draw the conclusion and carry on.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

John X said:


> No, you just want a black or white answer. I gave you a gray answer. I give the answers I want to give to your question. You don't control the answers I choose give. You only control your conclusions drawn from the answers. Remember that.
> 
> So, once again, draw the conclusion and carry on.


are you sure you are capable of giving a proper answer? its like you are just finding excuses cause you cant give a good black and white answer.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

John X said:


> No, you just want a black or white answer. I gave you a gray answer. I give the answers I want to give to your question. You don't control the answers I choose give. You only control your conclusions drawn from the answers. Remember that.
> 
> So, once again, draw the conclusion and carry on.


I'm not asking you about how masculine energy is destroying the world, and yes, I can ask again if your answer misses the question. I think it's fairly easy to see that you think the answer is "yes", since those differences wouldn't exist if not for some sexual psychology at work, which is obviously going to be a _cognitive_ aspect stemming from evolutionary influence.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

johnson.han.3 said:


> are you sure you are capable of giving a proper answer? its like you are just finding excuses cause you cant give a good black and white answer.


There is a reason why I gave a gray answer, because that question required it and just because she demands a black or white answer does not mean I am obligated to give it to her. Again, the question to me is gray; which is why I answered it in detail. But of course, she wants me to answer it under her terms which, unfortunately for her, is not going to happen.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Metasentient said:


> I'm not asking you about how masculine energy is destroying the world, and yes, I can ask again if your answer misses the question. I think it's fairly easy to see that you think the answer is "yes", since those differences wouldn't exist if not for some sexual psychology at work, which is obviously going to be a _cognitive_ aspect stemming from evolutionary influence.


First you tell me you do not like my view, then you insult, then you mock, now you need clarification on a view? I give you clarification by purposely using the word 'I' an enormous amount of times to spell my beliefs out one by one, and you are still unsatisfied. At this point, you are free to assume what you want. Again I refuse to give a black or white answer when that particular question, in my opinion requires a gray answer. If you can't adjust your hue, that is your own problem. Not mine.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

John X said:


> There is a reason why I gave a gray answer, because that question required it and just because she demands a black or white answer does not mean I am obligated to give it to her. Again, the question to me is gray; which is why I answered it in detail. But of course, she wants me to answer it under her terms which, unfortunately for her, is not going to happen.


because you are too alpha to give a clear answer. i get it. lol

i thought alphas are clear communicators, that have a clear stances on his or her opinion and are willing to share their opinion when asked. 

the idea that "having a reason" justify you action is so lame

people have reasons to be cowards, well sometimes a lot of reasons. so does it justify anything?

well no point arguing xD its clear what you are doing.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

John X said:


> I told you what I believe in that post. Re-read it and whatever conclusion you come to is fine with me.


You provided a really vague set of beliefs about men's and women's "spiritual" roles without explaining how those relate to current biological/sociological understanding of human nature/society. The answer to the question can't be acquired through a more thorough reading of your reply because it's simply not in the text. And, as poetic as that all sounds, it's too poorly defined and unsubstantiated to be particularly useful in any context, as far as I'm concerned. Anyone can spout off about how they perceive gender roles...

Also, there's a difference between giving an useless and vague answer using language with unclear meaning, and being binary in your thinking patterns. There's very little anyone can infer from what you've said because it's not clear what your thinking is based on or what it means in different contexts.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

That's probably because you're frightened of the logical extensions of your postulates, which is why you refuse to even define the terms you're throwing about. If there's nothing to be scared of, why are you defensively refusing any rational argumentation? 

No, refusing to answer questions doesn't make your argument irrefutable, it just means you can't continue the discussion.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

in all honesty, if someone makes a good point that completely refutes my point, I will admit it. or if they ask that I clarify my point, I am secure enough in my idea to explain it further. I would try to find more proof to defend my point

the last thing I would do is, Im too alpha, therefore, Im not going to explain or say anything else. thats trying to intimidate people. the last resort of someone with nothing else to say.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Right, this is just silly. He's being asked to put his thinking in scientific language so we can understand it and assess its accuracy, and rather than doing that, he's claiming that doing so is asking for a "black and white" response. If your position is faith based, just admit it so we can move on, but don't pretend you're just taking a nuanced approach because you won't properly articulate your point.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metasentient said:


> That's probably because you're frightened of the logical extensions of your postulates, which is why you refuse to even define the terms you're throwing about. If there's nothing to be scared of, why are you defensively refusing any rational argumentation?
> 
> No, refusing to answer questions doesn't make your argument irrefutable, it just means you can't continue the discussion.


Well, from what I can tell you weren't really asking him questions in an attempt to further understand his point of view, you were asking him questions to try to get a certain response from him which you had a ready made attack for. So its seems pretty reasonable to me for him to not want to engage.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Well, from what I can tell you weren't really asking him questions in an attempt to further understand his point of view, you were asking him questions to try to get a certain response from him which you had a ready made attack for. So its seems pretty reasonable to me for him to not want to engage.


Define "attack".


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Well, from what I can tell you weren't really asking him questions in an attempt to further understand his point of view, you were asking him questions to try to get a certain response from him which you had a ready made attack for. So its seems pretty reasonable to me for him to not want to engage.


it depends on who you are as a person. an alpha will see her question as an attempt to understand his point of view because he is secure in his beliefs and will find proof to defend it instead of running away, where as a beta will see it as an attack and become defensive.

I personally love to debate, and often deal with people with different ideas. instead of going nuts on them, I go, ok lets hear it. if I view all disagreement as an attack, I might as well go home lol.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metasentient said:


> Define "attack".


Sounds like you want him to confirm his position so you can use his position in different contexts to come to some unflattering or none PC conclusions. Either way, it seems like your questioning of his position wasn't completely honest.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't see how a counterexample isn't a valid debate tactic.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Sounds like you want him to confirm his position so you can use his position in different contexts to come to some unflattering or none PC conclusions. Either way, it seems like your questioning of his position wasn't completely honest.


So then, I'm still unsure of what your actual point is.

Don't you think a proper, well-constructed, reasonable argument wouldn't allow for that to happen? If he thinks there's actually something I can say that could be taken the "wrong" way, shouldn't he stand by to address that? I can't (fairly) say something he didn't, after all. If someone is making an honest, rational argument, there shouldn't be any problems with it being contested. Or, if he's just putting forth his opinions/beliefs, we can still probe for them to be rational. If not, isn't that just schizophrenic? 

And if he's _objective,_ then he should welcome the challenge since it'll be, at worst, an opportunity for him to refine his own perspective.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

to be honest, there is no need to discuss this topic. like why is it important for other people to know you are alpha? especially on the internet. seriously, how insecure can you be. 

bottom line is, alpha males are kind and gentle people, who have strong conviction of who they are, and have morality level thats above the average human. they are generous and caring, but they do it for the benefit of others only and not themselves. they cooperate with others, they are true leaders who make the sacrifices for the team. when they ask you to do something, they do not force you, they reason with you, they make you want to do it. oh ya, lastly, true alpha males never ever say they are, because they are humble and not attention seekers. so if you are not any of this, and you think you are an alpha?then you are an ass not an alpha. 

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...ved=0CCMQ9QEwAGoVChMIodeUr-WpyAIVRTCICh2K7A_X


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Yomiel said:


> Right, this is just silly. He's being asked to put his thinking in scientific language so we can understand it and assess its accuracy, and rather than doing that, he's claiming that doing so is asking for a "black and white" response. If your position is faith based, just admit it so we can move on, but don't pretend you're just taking a nuanced approach because you won't properly articulate your point.


Let me understand this; in regard to the alpha male. You want me to put a personal experiences into scientific language so you can assess its accuracy? 

Once again, you want me to put my anecdotal observations that have not been recorded, or archived for further review or comparison, into scientific language to be assessed for accuracy; online?? 

Stop this nonsense immediately. What you two have done subconsciously (and I do not understand why) is assumed me the authority, and then used that same assumption to build a logical argument against an opinion; an opinion that is only substantiated by my own observations, which you have subconsciously seen as truth but refuse to accept in your own world. 

With this assumption in mind, you must now seek to dismantle an opinion, which is virtually impossible online so you are trying to get me to give a black or white answer so you can refute this 'opinion'. But remember, you have assumed me the authority so you are assuming that I am putting forth the ultimate truth; when in reality it is only opinion (which is why many users viewed this thread, and scrolled right over my 'opinion'). I refuse to do so because my belief, or opinion on that particular question is not black or white.

You are out of your minds. I know what I believe; just because I don't believe the its either black or white, does not mean I am afraid to argue. It means; I do not believe it is a question worthy of a black or white answer.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I find it troublesome if someone refuses to have their opinion changed "online".


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

John X said:


> Let me understand this; in regard to the alpha male. You want me to put a personal experiences into scientific language so you can assess its accuracy?
> 
> Once again, you want me to put my anecdotal observations that have not been recorded, or archived for further review or comparison, into scientific language to be assessed for accuracy; online??
> 
> ...


Ok, so to be clear, these are just your totally unqualified personal observations..? In that case, go ahead and spout nonsense.. obviously we have zero reason to listen or believe what you say. It's worth noting that you did make broad assertions about other people's behaviors, so if you expect others to believe these assertions are valid, you'll have to better than that, but it appears you don't have that expectation.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Yomiel said:


> Ok, so to be clear, these are just your totally unqualified personal observations..? In that case, go ahead and spout nonsense.. obviously we have zero reason to listen or believe what you say. It's worth noting that you did make broad assertions about other people's behaviors, so if you expect others to believe these assertions are valid, you'll have to better than that, but it appears you don't have that expectation.


Just curious, did what he say personally bother you? People express their opinions all the time on here about broad and widespread trends, without providing strict scientific proof. Yeah, you don't need to agree with him, but I personally don't understand where this extreme scrutiny is coming from.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Yomiel said:


> Ok, so to be clear, these are just your totally unqualified personal observations..? In that case, go ahead and spout nonsense.. obviously we have zero reason to listen or believe what you say. It's worth noting that you did make broad assertions about other people's behaviors, so if you expect others to believe these assertions are valid, you'll have to better than that, but it appears you don't have that expectation.



Read the end of my posts. I am sure I end them with 'This is just what I have observed'. I can't help it if you assume me the authority on the subject because my writing style is a bit dogmatic. That is your issue, not mine.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metasentient said:


> So then, I'm still unsure of what your actual point is.
> 
> Don't you think a proper, well-constructed, reasonable argument wouldn't allow for that to happen? If he thinks there's actually something I can say that could be taken the "wrong" way, shouldn't he stand by to address that? I can't (fairly) say something he didn't, after all. If someone is making an honest, rational argument, there shouldn't be any problems with it being contested. Or, if he's just putting forth his opinions/beliefs, we can still probe for them to be rational. If not, isn't that just schizophrenic?
> 
> And if he's _objective,_ then he should welcome the challenge since it'll be, at worst, an opportunity for him to refine his own perspective.


I think you should just go ahead and post what you want to post. Challenge his views in the way you initially wanted to.

Instead of asking him leading questions and not being happy when you don't get the response you want.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I think you should just go ahead and post what you want to post. Challenge his views in the way you initially wanted to.
> 
> Instead of asking him leading questions and not being happy when you don't get the response you want.


Are you seriously trying to tell me how to debate?

I think you should answer the questions I asked before.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metasentient said:


> Are you seriously trying to tell me how to debate?
> 
> I think you should answer the questions I asked before.


Which question?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Which question?


The ones I put in... now, two posts to you ago.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Just curious, did what he say personally bother you? People express their opinions all the time on here about broad and widespread trends, without providing strict scientific proof. Yeah, you don't need to agree with him, but I personally don't understand where this extreme scrutiny is coming from.


We were just hoping for some rational backing to some pretty broad and rather extreme claims. Doesn't even have to be scientific, just has to be coherent, which is what I was trying to get. 

I thought, as an objective person, you should have been the first to ask for that. Just like you debated Mee2 for like ten pages on his opinion regarding the dating app.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Yomiel said:


> Ok, so to be clear, these are just your totally unqualified personal observations..? In that case, go ahead and spout nonsense.. obviously we have zero reason to listen or believe what you say. It's worth noting that you did make broad assertions about other people's behaviors, so if you expect others to believe these assertions are valid, you'll have to better than that, but it appears you don't have that expectation.


You don't have to believe what I say. Why are you assuming you must believe what I say? My god. What is wrong with you?


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Just curious, did what he say personally bother you? People express their opinions all the time on here about broad and widespread trends, without providing strict scientific proof. Yeah, you don't need to agree with him, but I personally don't understand where this extreme scrutiny is coming from.


I found some of the attitudes a tad grating, honestly. But either way, it's a forum, so if you toss out an "opinion" that happens to make claims about the natural world, you probably should expect demands for clarification and evidence unless you preface your post with an acknowledgement that the claims are unsubstantiated.. in which case, I think you're just being obnoxious, because what's the point? 

In fact, calling any statement that contains claims about objective reality an "opinion" seems semantically off. Call it what you like, but if you refuse to question or defend it, it's willful ignorance to me, and it's not always particularly benign. For example, I can say "men are smarter than women and that's just my opinion," and it's not falsifiable if I don't clarify what I mean by "smarter" or explain my reasoning. Sure, it's just my opinion, but the attitude probably has destructive real world implications for how I treat people.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

John X said:


> You don't have to believe what I say. Why are you assuming you must believe what I say? My god. What is wrong with you?


Lol, well that's good, because I don't. See my response to Sporadic Aura...


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

I think this generation is so wish-washy feigned sincerity in equality but the reality is you have no real opinions. You are so luke-warm so when you come across someone with strong opinions you are taken aback. You will be fine though; I am just one man.


With a sword. And fangs and a thirst for blood.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

John X said:


> You don't have to believe what I say. Why are you assuming you must believe what I say? My god. What is wrong with you?


You referenced your "expectations" several times in your "this just my observations" post, and you think it's wrong that people call you out on the crap?


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Leadership Traits

@John X @Metasentient @Yomiel

Here's an objective start to discussing this. Would any of you disagree with these measurable traits pertaining to a human Alpha?


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Right, and I just think you're full of crap. Nothing but harmless opinions up in here...


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Yomiel said:


> Right, and I just think you're full of crap. Nothing but harmless opinions up in here...


It is your right, sir.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metasentient said:


> We were just hoping for some rational backing to some pretty broad and rather extreme claims. Doesn't even have to be scientific, just has to be coherent, which is what I was trying to get.
> 
> I thought, as an objective person, you should have been the first to ask for that. Just like you debated Mee2 for like ten pages on his opinion regarding the dating app.


I don't think you cared about him backing up his position, I think you wanted to focus in on a specific aspect of his position and then challenge it with your counter examples.

Anyways, the whole 'objective' thing is just an inside joke between Yoda and I. I don't actually proclaim myself to have superior objectivity to anyone else.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Lelu said:


> Leadership Traits
> 
> @_John X_ @_Metasentient_ @_Yomiel_
> 
> Here's an objective start to discussing this. Would any of you disagree with these measurable traits pertaining to a human Alpha?


There are traits that are, in some societies (this is an important distinction because individualistic societies differ radically from collectivist in these), considered to be "leadership qualities", and yes, might help you along in your career or social life because of how they're perceived.

Worth noting that _some_ of these traits are also found in abundance in ASPDs. For instance, it's been well documented that CEOs and successful entrepreneurs have more in common with psychopaths than the average person does.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I don't think you cared about him backing up his position, I think you wanted to focus in on a specific aspect of his position and then challenge it with your counter examples.
> 
> Anyways, the whole 'objective' thing is just an inside joke between Yoda and I. I don't actually proclaim myself to have superior objectivity to anyone else.


And you still chose to disregard my previous response to that. Also, I find it humorous that you're trying to tell me what I meant by posting something, which I recall you doing with others as well.

Funny you mentioned that it was a joke only now, after multiple instances of my pointing out where you acted unfairly.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Metasentient said:


> You referenced your "expectations" several times in your "this just my observations" post, and you think it's wrong that people call you out on the crap?


The minute something hits your eyes, it is subject to interpretation. When someone interprets something, what are they doing? They are automatically, to some degree, injecting subjectivity until that interpretation can be substantiated with more evidence that is then recorded, archive and then compared.

Did I post any videos showing what happened? Did I upload testimonials of the people I have observed? Did I do anything, other than state my opinion strongly , that would lead you to believe that I am stating this as a matter of fact and not personal experience?

The fact that I prefaced and ended my comments with 'this is just what I have observed' should be enough for you to have noted subjectivity in the perception. People see many things, on many days. Some things are open to interpretation and some aren't. What I was observing is open to interpretation.

You think its not open to interpretation; I believe it is. That won't change. Agree to disagree on whatever this devolved into. You will not go anywhere with this. If you do not believe what I believe, I do not care.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

John X said:


> I think this generation is so wish-washy feigned sincerity in equality but the reality is you have no real opinions. You are so luke-warm so when you come across someone with strong opinions you are taken aback. *You will be fine though; I am just one man.
> 
> 
> With a sword. And fangs and a thirst for blood.*


Is... that a threat?


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Metasentient said:


> Is... that a threat?



I be thirsty sometimes.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metasentient said:


> And you still chose to disregard my previous response to that. Also, I find it humorous that you're trying to tell me what I meant by posting something, which I recall you doing with others as well.


I'm not disregarding it, its just that you're incorrect. Most arguments can be subjected to that type of criticism even if they are well thought out and rational, especially if the person who is making the criticism is skilled.



> Funny you mentioned that it was a joke only now, after multiple instances of my pointing out where you acted unfairly.


Have you seen some of the back and forths between Yoda and I? They are clearly jokes. "Just joshing you, bro."


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

lolnvm


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Yomiel said:


> lolnvm


Why edit? That made me laugh.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Why edit? That made me laugh.


I realized I didn't really want any sort of response lol.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Yomiel said:


> lolnvm


Say what you want.


----------

